# Is Life Like Gone?



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

Bad L Hobby has on his web site the he has official word that Life Like Racing is gone. Has anybody heard for sure? I can't get Walthers to say for sure.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Well I heard a few guys saying just that at the Parsippany show this past sunday. Too bad. I know lots of guys race them chassis'.

Thank God for A guy named Dan at Dash Motorsports for keeping this hobby alive for more years to come for making his new chassis for us nuts!!!!!

Thanks Dan :hat:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*lifelike*

im trying to find out about lifelike I hears the lost the rights to hendrick motorsports no more nascars but still r making the other cars and parts if I get to the bottem of this ill will post up info .


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

honda27 said:


> I hears the lost the rights to hendrick motorsports no more nascars


Well, that's a bit of good news for collectors. No more variations of the #5, #24, #48 and #88.

Hey Walthers, here's a hint - use the old Amrac and Rokar molds, along with the Australian and German molds and paint schemes. 

Joe


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

One can't help wondering if this coincides with Walthers running out of LifeLike slot car stock. After all, they have introduced nothing really meaningful in years. 

When you see Walther's zeal for new model railroading releases and lack thereof for slots it always seemed like a matter of time.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

*response from Walthers*

Dear Mr. Cashmer,

Thank you for taking the time to contact Walthers in regards to the
Life-Like Slot cars.

The Life-Like racing brand is alive and well. It has a proud history – with
great brand recognition and interesting products that perform well for the
casual buyer as well as the seasoned slot car fan.

While slot car racing is not our core business (of model trains), it is and
has been a fantastic way to expand our product offering and to be introduced
to new customers and their hobby. And, in the case of one of our most
popular sku’s – the High Iron & Burnin’ Rubber set – it’s a fantastic
intersection of the two!

Over the past few years, we have settled into a focused portfolio of
product. Unlike years past, the marketplace has not demanded a high number
of varied sku’s, so we have managed the line to be focused on a smaller,
core number of them.

The NASCAR license has been an engine of growth for us in the past. However,
NASCAR’s popularity has diminished in the past few years making new tooling
projects a challenge to justify. We are, of course, willing to investigate
opportunities if you [the customer] see some we may be missing.

If you have any questions please feel free to contact us at
[email protected]

Thank you for choosing Walthers for your modeling needs.

Sincerely,
Amy


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

WELL, how do ya like dem apples !?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> WELL, how do ya like dem apples !?


sounds like a Senator, or Congressperson ... :drunk:
in other words, a lot of words that say nothing but; "It's Dead" between the li-ons" LOL...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Some time ago I noticed that new Life-Like items had been removed from the Walther's website. I asked my train hobby shop about it. They called Walthers. They were told that Life-Like slot cars were dead. Walthers blamed the high cost of Nascar licenses. Now I read this new response from Walthers that says that Life-Like slots are alive and proud. I will believe it when I see new releases being posted on the Walthers website.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

https://www.walthers.com/exec/search?quick=slot+car&x=0&y=0


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Sumting very wrong*

Life Like slots has been dead for years. Besides the Nasblobs what have they done lately? Somebody got a pic of their infamous purple Superbird? Compare it next to the later Yellow C-6 in Ralf's link. Both dorkulus stylings, yet released years apart. A fitting epitaph which clearly demonstrates, that they sold their soul years ago. 

Que the handwringing apologists if you dare, thats some really UGLY stuff to rationalize.

Go ahead, lets talk about that "pre-hacked" Nomad :tongue:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Life Like slots has been dead for years. Besides the Nasblobs what have they done lately? Somebody got a pic of their infamous purple Superbird? Compare it next to the later Yellow C-6 in Ralf's link. Both dorkulus stylings, yet released years apart. A fitting epitaph which clearly demonstrates, that they sold their soul years ago.
> 
> Que the handwringing apologists if you dare, thats some really UGLY stuff to rationalize.
> 
> Go ahead, lets talk about that "pre-hacked" Nomad :tongue:


does this mean my LL mint on card's , is going 2 B $$$ something (???) :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Lifelike delivered the cars for the Lifelike challenge for this summers HOPRA Nats support race, also donated sets for prizes. At this time lifelike is considering their options going forward. I have not heard being done as one of them and I have talked to people as high up as you can go. We shall see.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> https://www.walthers.com/exec/search?quick=slot+car&x=0&y=0


Wow! I'm intrigued by that high-tech 
*12" Radium Banked Curve Slot Car Track*

That's taking the old "Night Glo" concept to new heights. Hope it comes with lead underwear.

-- D


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Speaking of "Night Glo" , does anyone actually KNOW, what the material was in the Plastic of the Tyco Night Glo Car Bodies, that MADE THEM Glow ?!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Speaking of "Night Glo" , does anyone actually KNOW, what the material was in the Plastic of the Tyco Night Glo Car Bodies, that MADE THEM Glow ?!


same stuff that's under the Hot Wheels Color Shifters now (plastic bodies)....

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

neorules said:


> Lifelike delivered the cars for the Lifelike challenge for this summers HOPRA Nats support race, also donated sets for prizes. At this time lifelike is considering their options going forward. I have not heard being done as one of them and I have talked to people as high up as you can go. We shall see.


Thanks for the update. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Glowing Stuff*



Ralphthe3rd said:


> Speaking of "Night Glo" , does anyone actually KNOW, what the material was in the Plastic of the Tyco Night Glo Car Bodies, that MADE THEM Glow ?!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phosphorescence 

The specific materials used for phosphorescent pigments are at the end of the article.

-- D


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Plankton


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Speaking of "Night Glo" , does anyone actually KNOW, what the material was in the Plastic of the Tyco Night Glo Car Bodies, that MADE THEM Glow ?!



I think it's phosphorous, or at least that's what's in most glow in the dark items.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

They are phosphors, not phosphorous. Tyco most likely used Zinc Sulfide in the plastic to make it glow. That's the poop!


----------

